# S T Y L E 3 2 !



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Finally. :eeps: 

What do you think?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Front needs to be lowered ... :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

BEAUTIFUL ! :thumbup: 

How is the ride quality ?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I like, just take care of them so they don't peel.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *I like, just take care of them so they don't peel. *


Your 540iT was the actual inspiration for this wheel choice! 

I will take care of them - and they will only be mounted for 5 months of the year.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *BEAUTIFUL ! :thumbup:
> 
> How is the ride quality ? *


Thanks! I have only driven from the service dept. to the grocery store and then home (8km), so hard to tell.

The tires are Dunlop SP Sport 2000.  I was hoping for Michelins, but they came mounted on a set of Style 42 wheels instead. Damn Swedes ...

I will have to get it out on the road see how it feels, sounds etc. Perhaps tomorrow!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Your 540iT was the actual inspiration for this wheel choice!
> 
> I will take care of them - and they will only be mounted for 5 months of the year. *


That's 540i*A* T. :thumbup: Notice my peeled rim on the driver's rear.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Yes, 540iAT ... my bad. 520iAT, 540iAT ...  

And that is the pic that I was talking about! :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

:bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *:bigpimp: *


It was an excellent suggestion, Phil. 

As soon as my wife saw your pic as well, she said, "Oh yeah."


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Finally. :eeps:
> 
> What do you think? *


Looks good! :thumbup: 
It really transformed the car.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *That's 540iA T. :thumbup: Notice my peeled rim on the driver's rear. *


BTW John, were those Brilliant Line Style 32s?

I checked out the E46 Style 32s today as well, and the non-Brilliant Line wheels looked a lot different.

Just curious about your peeling wheels!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice choice Patrick :thumbup: 

:bow: :bow: :str8pimpi


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Nice choice Patrick :thumbup:
> 
> :bow: :bow: :str8pimpi *


Good morning, Phil. And thank you. 

It was worth the wait ... and even longer than the 13 days that I had to wait for my G4 to be assembled in Ireland. 

That was a painful, long, drawn out wait. Waiting sucks. I don't like waiting. You know what I mean?

Mora!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

beautiful. Those wheels look perfect on your e39-- the perfect mix of understatement and sportiness.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *BTW John, were those Brilliant Line Style 32s?
> 
> I checked out the E46 Style 32s today as well, and the non-Brilliant Line wheels looked a lot different.
> 
> Just curious about your peeling wheels! *


Patrick, they appear to be the same as yours. There is some sort of plating on the wheel that peeled off. Whatever the OEM style 32 for the 99 540iAT with sport package was, is what the car had. The peeling, I feel, occurred due to poor maintenance of the wheels by the previous owner and carelessness on the part of tire changers, scratching and breaking the alloy seal and allowing moisture to get under the plating. Yours, I'm sure will be fine. Here's how they looked when I got the car. If you look closely, you can see sand piled up where the slots meet the rim. :yikes:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Sounds like an unfortunate waste of good wheels. As I recall, your E39 was rather (cough) dirty when you picked it up. I remember those before and after pics of the engine well. :yikes:

IMHO, Style 32s look _the best_ when on a Titan Silver E39. They agressively match the body color a lot better than with my "Urinal Cake" green Touring.  Thanks again, vexed ...

I have all of the cleaning tools and products I need for the wheels, I hope that it will be enough!


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

I maintain my wheels by keeping them clean and waxed, however, they still have some minor peeling. Maybe its a paint flaw?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

John, you know that you can get them refinished, don't you?
Rims are not bend and there is just some rash there so repair should be probably less than $80, they'll look almost as good as new.
If it's only clear coat that is peeling off you can even attempt to fix it yourself. Let me know if you're intrested and I'll look up a DIY for you.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> *John, you know that you can get them refinished, don't you?
> Rims are not bend and there is just some rash there so repair should be probably less than $80, they'll look almost as good as new.
> If it's only clear coat that is peeling off you can even attempt to fix it yourself. Let me know if you're intrested and I'll look up a DIY for you. *


Thanks for the offer. These wheels are not painted, they are plated. If you look at my picture at the top of this thread, you'll see where the driver's rear wheel is peeled away, it comes off like aluminum foil and is much more than a rash. All of the wheels are in poor shape and would cost me about $800 or so to have refinished, I've checked. I bought new wheels that I like for the car, but still have the old ones if I choose to go back to them and one perfect one for a spare. Here's the car with the new wheels.


----------

